# Transfer Alicante - La Manga



## cork laurence (Sep 1, 2017)

What would be the best way to get a transfer from Alicante airport to La Manga Del Mar Menor in Febuary, for 2 people, Without paying sky high prices?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cork laurence said:


> What would be the best way to get a transfer from Alicante airport to La Manga Del Mar Menor in Febuary, for 2 people, Without paying sky high prices?


Hopefully someone near there will know the public transport options, but if you're looking for a private transfer, the only safe & legal way is to use an airport taxi.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> Hopefully someone near there will know the public transport options, but if you're looking for a private transfer, the only safe & legal way is to use an airport taxi.


I'm not in that area, but when I want a taxi to/from Málaga airport I use this company and book them online (they operate all over Spain and indeed other countries). As far as I am aware private hire cars with driver are fully legal. Their charges are lower than the local taxis and FAR lower than a taxi from the airport taxi rank.

Airport Transfers Direct - Private Taxi Service


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I'm not in that area, but when I want a taxi to/from Málaga airport I use this company and book them online (they operate all over Spain and indeed other countries). As far as I am aware private hire cars with driver are fully legal. Their charges are lower than the local taxis and FAR lower than a taxi from the airport taxi rank.
> 
> Airport Transfers Direct - Private Taxi Service


Yes, some are for sure - I imagine that company is.

However, there are so many illegal 'taxi run' guys working Alicante, that it's a serious problem.

Whoever you use, they will be happy to show you their licence to carry paying passengers if they are legal.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

cork laurence said:


> What would be the best way to get a transfer from Alicante airport to La Manga Del Mar Menor in Febuary, for 2 people, Without paying sky high prices?


You can either hire a taxi or go by bus. 
Autocares Costa Azul | Transporte de viajeros From the airport to Torrevieja, then https://www.alsa.es to La Manga.


----------



## Mud (Oct 9, 2013)

when you guys say illegal, do you mean random drivers,
or is even something like uber or blablacar (not sure if both are around that area, just wondering) also considered illegal? Like you'd get stopped or fined? 
or it's just a shady thing for the person looking to make money that way.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I'm not in that area, but when I want a taxi to/from Málaga airport I use this company and book them online (they operate all over Spain and indeed other countries). As far as I am aware private hire cars with driver are fully legal. Their charges are lower than the local taxis and FAR lower than a taxi from the airport taxi rank.
> 
> Airport Transfers Direct - Private Taxi Service


Hmm, seems very expensive for the Madrid area...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hmm, seems very expensive for the Madrid area...


I don't know what the prices are for any other area. From where I live, they charge €48 each way to or from Málalga airport. A local taxi (they are all metered now) charges around €55, could be more if the traffic is bad. I've only taken one from the airport taxi rank once when my flight was delayed, and that cost just under €90 (and that was several years ago, could well be more now).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I don't know what the prices are for any other area. From where I live, they charge €48 each way to or from Málalga airport. A local taxi (they are all metered now) charges around €55, could be more if the traffic is bad. I've only taken one from the airport taxi rank once when my flight was delayed, and that cost just under €90 (and that was several years ago, could well be more now).


 Well I didn't know that getting a taxi from the taxi rank outside the airport was more expensive that any other taxi! How does that work then? I thought the prices were supposed to be the same across a city. 

I know that in Madrid, if there's a taxi rank you have to get a taxi from there. You can't call another as they'll just say you have to get one from the taxis that are already there.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well I didn't know that getting a taxi from the taxi rank outside the airport was more expensive that any other taxi! How does that work then? I thought the prices were supposed to be the same across a city.
> 
> I know that in Madrid, if there's a taxi rank you have to get a taxi from there. You can't call another as they'll just say you have to get one from the taxis that are already there.


I have no idea whether the same thing applies in Madrid, but in Málaga there is a minimum price applied for any journey originating at the airport plus a €5.50 supplement for journeys starting or ending at the airport.

https://www.aeropuertodemalaga-costadelsol.com/transportes/taxis-aeropuerto-malaga.htm


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Having seen that the Málaga airport taxis charge a higher tariff for journeys after 10 pm, and never having used Airport Transfers Direct for a late journey (although I have been picked up by them at 9.30 pm on a Sunday night several times) I thought I'd check their price for a pick-up from the airport at 10.30 pm. It is still the normal €48.

The illustrated price for a taxi from the airport rank after 10pm to Nerja (which is about 20km further than where I live) is €97.


----------

